

4Chan's Plan to Game Twitter (The Race to 1 Million) - calvin
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/operation_basement_dad_how_4chan_is_manipulating_twitter.php

======
tdavis
The joke's on everybody: Spammers surpassed the mark for 1 million recipients
of useless information years ago! They make up 95% of e-mail now; nobody can
beat that!

Still, I hope 4Chan wins. Just to piss off everybody who somehow thinks this
matters.

~~~
Batsu
I agree. I completely hate the fact that having one million followers is
considered main stream news somehow.

------
lpgauth
Script used - <http://ampaste.net/mbce6473>

------
falsestprophet
It costs about $1000 to have 1,000,000 CAPTCHAs solved by hand. They could ask
for donations or just use stolen credit card numbers to pay the Indians.

~~~
mooted
Indians?

~~~
potatolicious
Probably the cheapest way to crack captchas manually... I hate to generalize,
but any idiot can find willing foreign labour (and maybe even some domestic?)
to crack captchas on sites like elance.

------
windsurfer
CNN, Kutcher, 4Chan. The race to be the biggest twit.

